# Rubber Tubing



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

hi
i was wondering out of the sizes 17*45 and 20*40 witch one is the most powerful thanks

Alex


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

See THIS thread. First post.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Boom.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

POW


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

but that gives me no indication to strenth just size witch is handy to get a idea of size but im asking about power

thanks

Alex


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Alex, it may not be easy to define 'power'.
Speed? Joules?
Henry's "Testing Chinese Tubes" has a lot of info about it.
I'm just finish reading it.
He did an excellent job.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

DaveSteve said:


> Alex, it may not be easy to define 'power'.
> Speed? Joules?
> Henry's "Testing Chinese Tubes" has a lot of info about it.
> I'm just finish reading it.
> He did an excellent job.


Here's another thread you can take a look at LINK

As Dave has said above, how do you define power ? What ammo do you plan on using ?

More importantly, your profile says you are 14. How strong are you ? Can you handle a set of bands with a 60lb pull ?

Best to start off with light bands until you are accurate, them move up.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

kingmurphy said:


> hi
> i was wondering out of the sizes 17*45 and 20*40 witch one is the most powerful thanks
> 
> Alex


Not an easy question to answer. The short answer is 1745, if you want to shoot heavy balls and don't care if they are slow. Up to a certain weight of projectile, 2040 will be faster (more powerful) than 1745. I can't say for sure what the crossover point would be between 2040 and 1745, but with 1842 and 2040 it's somewhere between 50 and 70 grains for single strand per side bandsets. In a standard Dankung configuration (two strands per side, looped) the crossover point is closer to 160 grains.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> In a standard Dankung configuration (two strands per side, looped) the crossover point is closer to 160 grains.


Thank you you have just answered the thoughts I had









1745 in a looped set up should then be bang on the money for 10mm lead


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

akmslingshots said:


> In a standard Dankung configuration (two strands per side, looped) the crossover point is closer to 160 grains.


Thank you you have just answered the thoughts I had









1745 in a looped set up should then be bang on the money for 10mm lead
[/quote]

That should work just fine. Stretch the bands a bit and you should hit 220+ fps with that combo.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you Henry, I thought I'd sussed propulsion out then realised I needed tubes... back to square one


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

thanks guy im useing 15mm steel balls and i can pull 80 pounds pull on a weight machine easily and i have a large english longbow with 55 lb pull so if think i am strong enoough i have been using double thera band but im fed up of it snapping so im loking for a more long term rubber so people told me tubes.ill be hunting with these so im looking for something that will do lots of damage too tin cans, birds,rabbits and rats alike so witch one would do most damage to a animal/target

thanks

Alex


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

With those guns, why don't you just chase them down and beat them to a pulp with your bare hands?


----------

